# Animal crossing book!



## lucyhannahg (Jul 29, 2017)

Has anyone ever seen this book before???
https://www.fangamer.com/products/a-guide-to-village-life i think it looks quite interesting, but i'm not sure if it would be a waste of ?30 for me, as i use a small book for my notes? has anyone got this?? THOUGHTS


----------



## 5cm/s (Jul 29, 2017)

tbh it look suuper adorable, and i'm pretty tempted to get it yikes- the illustrations look really really cute!! it reminds me of the official acnl guide book or whatever it's called (linked it here x), because its so expensivo but really interesting ;;;

why am i so broke


----------



## lucyhannahg (Jul 29, 2017)

5cm/s said:


> why am i so broke



my thoughts exactly


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Jul 29, 2017)

Omg I actually love it! It's so unique compared to regular guide books. I really want the Zelda one as well!


----------



## busy.crossing (Jul 29, 2017)

I _need_ it!

This is so pretty and would save so many google searches! It even has the coffee info in it!


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jul 29, 2017)

So cute. I love the illustrations. I would buy this book.


----------



## KnightsSorrow (Jul 30, 2017)

I've been meaning to buy her Stardew Valley guidebook. Looks like that I might need to get that one too.


----------



## Pyoopi (Jul 30, 2017)

I do like the overall idea of it and the amount of work put into the book is really cool. I just don't particularly like how the characters are drawn.


----------



## lucyhannahg (Jul 30, 2017)

KnightsSorrow said:


> I've been meaning to buy her Stardew Valley guidebook. Looks like that I might need to get that one too.



yes! me to, i'd buy all three if i had the money!


----------



## alwayscoffee (Jul 31, 2017)

That book is beautiful!


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 1, 2017)

Looks very cute and unique  I don't believe it's made by Nintendo? Looks fanmade to me.


----------



## lucyhannahg (Aug 1, 2017)

~Unicorn~ said:


> Looks very cute and unique  I don't believe it's made by Nintendo? Looks fanmade to me.



it isn't made by nintendo! made by someone who makes books for multiple games! She's done a pokemon one, LoZ and stardew valley!

- - - Post Merge - - -

When it's recent;y been pay day and you have it on an open tab and you ponder if you really need to eat tomorrow, or if you can buy the book instead


----------



## bonucci (Aug 2, 2017)

I've seen that a couple of times on Tumblr and honestly it's so cute omg but seriously? $32? I'd rather just download the app, which is a lot more accessible ; n ; I love how everything is drawn and the style of it all so I guess $32 for all that hard work makes sense, but I'd really rather just save that money for other things. T  T


----------



## dizzy bone (Aug 2, 2017)

Hm honestly I think a book like that, completely hand drawn and I'm _guessing_ a relatively small print run/self published is worth the money. It's very impressive and well made. I collect hand made and hand drawn books/comics (especially first editions) so this kinda stuff is right up my alley. The only thing that stops me from purchasing it is that I'm not a huge fan of the drawing/characterisation... but I love that there is a book like this for ACNL! That's way cool.


----------



## Ray-ACP (Aug 2, 2017)

OH MY LORD THIS BOOK IS AMAZING, reaches for credit card with slanty eyes*


----------



## WarpDogsVG (Aug 3, 2017)

I adore my copy, but definitely don't get it thinking it's a guide. It's more like a way to nerd out on someone's fan art, but that's fine!


----------



## Bunny8821 (Aug 18, 2017)

Oh my. Its so glorious. Too bad in Canada its $41. (T_T) And that's not even with shipping in mind!


----------



## Shu (Aug 18, 2017)

It's so cute that I'm tempted to buy o.o


----------



## NinelivesBobcat (Aug 19, 2017)

Looks really cute! Though I think some of the characters could be drawn better (especially the Able Sisters). Too bad it's like ?37 or so, that and I already know a lot about Animal Crossing at this point. The Animal Crossing mangas are also tempting to buy but I think they are even harder to find, more expensive and are in Japanese.


----------



## gummyratz (Aug 19, 2017)

its so cute!! id buy it but i dont have the money to do that sadly


----------



## Hanzoisbae (Aug 19, 2017)

idk I think I might have gotten a virus from her website


----------



## Mash (Aug 19, 2017)

My gosh where has this been my life, I need it.  256 pages... that looks awesome.  But so darn expensive $32 (USD).


----------



## Weiland (Aug 21, 2017)

I love it! I'm gonna have to buy that and the Stardew Valley one one day.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Aug 26, 2017)

The museum checklist could be handy but mostly it looks like an arty waste of money. Paperback version is cheaper.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 26, 2017)

Well that's freaking adorable.  The artwork is so cute!  A bit expensive for my taste, but charming nonetheless.


----------



## pinkcotton (Aug 27, 2017)

Cute! I love it, it's beautiful. <3


----------

